# New BBW Paintings by Ernst Hanke



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 6, 2007)

Ernst Hanke (aka Archeopter in Dim Chat!) has some new BBW paintings posted in his Yahoo Group. 

He spends a good part of the year assisting other artists at his printmaking shop as he has one of the few working limestone presses in Europe, finally, he had some time to do some of his own paintings and they are uniquely Ernst...

Enjoy!


----------



## Carrie (Feb 6, 2007)

Honestly, he is SO talented. I love his work. Thanks for sharing it, Laura!


----------



## fatgirl33 (Feb 6, 2007)

Really beautiful! Thank you for pointing me towards his work, I've never seen it before.

Brenda


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bumping this thread to post a few of Ernst Hanke's latest paintings (Archeopter in chat). There are eight new ones uploaded to his Yahoo group. He is exhibiting his BBW work specifically in a show next month. I don't have the details, unfortunately. 

He is also keeping a blog which is pretty interesting. Enjoy.


----------



## robb01 (Oct 28, 2008)

Those are really nice


----------



## Red (Oct 28, 2008)

Those are fantastic, really unusual composition. They are the kind of thing I plan to decorate my house with one day.


----------



## Lady at Large (Oct 29, 2008)

I love the rich colors in these, thanks for posting this thread!


----------



## Dromond (Oct 29, 2008)

WOW, he's fantastically talented!


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 5, 2008)

thank you for posting these Laura, they are so interesting...hugs, i miss ya...


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice artwork. I also love the vibrant colors.


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 13, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Ernst Hanke (aka Archeopter in Dim Chat!) has some new BBW paintings posted in his Yahoo Group.
> 
> He spends a good part of the year assisting other artists at his printmaking shop as he has one of the few working limestone presses in Europe, finally, he had some time to do some of his own paintings and they are uniquely Ernst...
> 
> Enjoy!



Fantastic paintings,what an extraordinary gift. :bow:


----------



## JoeFA (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm sure someones thought about this before, but i'll put a scenario forward anyway....

Child (looking at paintings) - Mummy?
Mum - Yes dear.
Child - Why does that woman look like a man?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 23, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> I'm sure someones thought about this before, but i'll put a scenario forward anyway....
> 
> Child (looking at paintings) - Mummy?
> Mum - Yes dear.
> Child - Why does that woman look like a man?



Welcome to the reality of women aging, Joe. We get wrinkles, smile and jowl lines, and post-menopause, hair very cruelly starts popping up in this most horrific places. Manlike? Real womanlike. If this is too unpleasant for you, stick to your photoshopped glossy photos and daydreams of the perfect girl who never ages past 30.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow. So incredible his work! Thanks for starting this thread, Laura. :bow:


----------



## AshleyEileen (Nov 23, 2008)

Kudos to him for being fairly well-known, but I don't like his work.


----------



## JoeFA (Dec 11, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Welcome to the reality of women aging, Joe. We get wrinkles, smile and jowl lines, and post-menopause, hair very cruelly starts popping up in this most horrific places. Manlike? Real womanlike. If this is too unpleasant for you, stick to your photoshopped glossy photos and daydreams of the perfect girl who never ages past 30.



I don't go for photoshop, why would i want a fake picture. And sorry, no i wasn't having a dig at older women, i was just saying that he has actually drawn the faces of the women as men, so that the woman's body is female, but the face is leaning more towards a male one.

HAS NO BODY ELSE NOTICED THAT? Or are you all going to do the same as ThatFatGirl and assume i'm somehow trying to offend women by stating the obvious that those women in them drawings have MEN for faces!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 11, 2008)

Lovely work!


Dennis


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 12, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> I don't go for photoshop, why would i want a fake picture. And sorry, no i wasn't having a dig at older women, i was just saying that he has actually drawn the faces of the women as men, so that the woman's body is female, but the face is leaning more towards a male one.
> 
> HAS NO BODY ELSE NOTICED THAT? Or are you all going to do the same as ThatFatGirl and assume i'm somehow trying to offend women by stating the obvious that those women in them drawings have MEN for faces!



Given that he works from photographs, it is kind of a dig, Joe. The women in the last several paintings were well above 50 years old. The paintings are realistic images of their faces. Below are some other paintings of his with younger subjects. Perhaps you may find them more acceptable aesthetically.

Art is subjective. You may like it. You may hate it. You may think it's beautiful or hideous. That's what makes it wonderful. Each of us has a personal experience with it. I don't expect Ernst's work to be to everyone's tastes, just as I don't expect everyone to like modern art or German Expressionism, Birkenstocks or bleu cheese. That being said, since Ernst is a member of this community and he has painted several women who post here (including myself, below right), please be respectful and don't come to the thread just to trash his work. If you don't like it, move on.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 13, 2008)

Sigh.

What ARE you talking about, Joe. Really. Those faces belong to the women in the paintings. Without a doubt, you simply do not want to have your eyeballs soiled by faces that have no age to them. You cannot say what you have and not have that be the truth.

It's one thing if you find the women unattractive ( and I am sure they would give a shit ). It is just plain odd to use your recoiling, and that is what this is, to go to this odd level of " oh my god..the artist is trying to pull one over on us ".

Look around Joe. Look around. Lots of women look just like that. Deal with it.


As for Ernst's work...I love the beauty and the life he sees in so many things and people. That is a hell of an eye/brain/soul.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

How the subjects in any medium of art presents theirselves is not important-art is art,reguardless of whether someone is 'attractive' (by your standards) or not. It is a wonderful medium (that I have given up a LOT of my spare time for),that can pinpoint beauty in ALL THINGS,be they animated or not.


----------



## B68 (Dec 13, 2008)

I think it's kind of weird that even art that's allowed on the main board is an object of discussion...

When i showed my stuff on a Dutch forum a while ago, someone who's supposed to be an FA, said "she's got a pretty face, but the ass of a rhino". Just after a woman thanked me for giving her more confidence about her own butt... 

I don't give a fuck when people don't share my admiration or don't like my style of drawing. I'm just dropped on earth this way. But i get very upset when even people within the SA/FA community get personal and negative about features that resemble real women.

What's annoying me also, is the urge to make art in a certain style and the urge to place art into a category like "modern neo liberated late 20th century bla bla"... WTF!! Do what you've got to do and like what you like.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 13, 2008)

I would just like to say that I went back and looked three more times at the paintings in question here, and it seems CLEAR to me that they ALL have women's faces. Utterly objectively. I do like his work, but that doesn't blind me to what they look like... they are very very obviously women. Your rant is utterly bizarre, you are seeing something that is NOT there!


----------



## Red (Dec 20, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Given that he works from photographs, it is kind of a dig, Joe. The women in the last several paintings were well above 50 years old. The paintings are realistic images of their faces. Below are some other paintings of his with younger subjects. Perhaps you may find them more acceptable aesthetically.
> 
> Art is subjective. You may like it. You may hate it. You may think it's beautiful or hideous. That's what makes it wonderful. Each of us has a personal experience with it. I don't expect Ernst's work to be to everyone's tastes, just as I don't expect everyone to like modern art or German Expressionism, Birkenstocks or bleu cheese. That being said, since Ernst is a member of this community and he has painted several women who post here (including myself, below right), please be respectful and don't come to the thread just to trash his work. If you don't like it, move on.




Oh those are lovely. I love that you have wings, also that you all look like yourselves. Each and everyone of those paintings are individual and it's because of that they are so lovely. I think that E H has a great style, brilliant at capturing the 'real' face of a women and complementing it with abstract imagary- beautiful.


----------

